# Slow Build.



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

First 2 parts , I'm putting this in here to keep it strictly air ride material. I have a general time line going on for my car in the mk4 also.


















_Modified by stealthmagic27 at 12:58 AM 2-11-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Slow Build. (stealthmagic27)*

Looks good man, good choice on the all steel smc water traps, much more reliable then the glass bowl ones from ASCO and others.
If you have any questions, I'm floating around the board if you need help.


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Slow Build. (stealthmagic27)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Slow Build. (nastybags)*

Good stuff man!


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Slow Build. (Florida Flow)*

Ok, so valves will should be here tomorrow...
Need some opinions on deciding on controls and gauges...
Either I go with a seven switch switch-box, and a separate digital gauge like this one which includes the senders....
Total price = $439 + shipping









OR......
I go with this digital gauge/control from autoloc.com, This does not come with the senders so all together
Total price= Around $550


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Slow Build. (stealthmagic27)*

I would do the second choice.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Slow Build. (Florida Flow)*

Im kinda leaning towards that way too, The unit has built in relays for the tanks...And you can get them from like 4- 8 presets


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Slow Build. (stealthmagic27)*

ya thats my fav part of the easy street set up is the ride hight button.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Slow Build. (Florida Flow)*









Took a look at that, and it looks really sweet... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Slow Build. (Florida Flow)*

I was just looking at the instructions for it, I was worried about there being a delay when you push the buttons becuase its digital.
Tap the button and itll hold the valve open or dump for a fraction of a second. 
So theres practicly no delay Which is saweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Slow Build. (stealthmagic27)*

If you decide to go with the first choice, you're paying WAY too much.
I have these two units in my car and they are pretty much the exact same thing, except WAY cheaper:
Gauges:
http://www.fbirides.com/product.asp?idno=256810
or
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
Switch box:
http://www.fbirides.com/product.asp?idno=8268
or
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...l1247
or
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...l1247


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Slow Build. (Capt. Obvious)*

The switch box I saw, is from fbi rides...The Dakota digital gauge is alot more in price becuase of the display and becuase of the senders being 400psi senders. If its ok too go with 150psi senders then i will def go for that...I was wondering if that gauge will display over 150psi. Im not worried about the bags but what if the tank pressure goes over 150psi by fault lets say what happens?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Slow Build. (stealthmagic27)*

Mine reads above 150. The readings just aren't nearly as accurate after 150psi is all. Chances are you'll never go above about 100 in the bags, so if it's just the tank it's not a big deal. Or, you could buy a 400psi sending unit for the tank and it should work just fine.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Slow Build. (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Mine reads above 150. The readings just aren't nearly as accurate after 150psi is all. Chances are you'll never go above about 100 in the bags, so if it's just the tank it's not a big deal. Or, you could buy a 400psi sending unit for the tank and it should work just fine.

I may do that for know. I like the whole idea of the preset ride heights, but I am trying to keep cost down a little....You just may have saved me some moneyyy... This is for you...
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Slow Build. (stealthmagic27)*

If you're looking to have ride height control and save some money, you should look into one of these:








http://www.fab-labcustoms.com/


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Slow Build. (Capt. Obvious)*

Yet another part came in today....Valves.


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Slow Build. (stealthmagic27)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i think i am more excited than you are Gio haha!!


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Slow Build. (nastybags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nastybags* »_nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i think i am more excited than you are Gio haha!!
















I just cant wait to wet sand your trunk lol


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

This is whats delaying the build....
A little bit of that and also lack of a garage....


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Slow Build. (stealthmagic27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmagic27* »_










I have this one in my car. I really really like it!! Really clean look.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Slow Build. (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
I have this one in my car. I really really like it!! Really clean look.

Love mine as well!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Slow Build. (The_Sauce)*

i have the FBI rides digital display. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Slow Build. (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i have the FBI rides digital display. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I just bought this also, should be in soon... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Slow Build. (stealthmagic27)*

Slow day at work today, so decided to use the facilities







....Decided to put the tank and valves in the wheel well. Heres what I ended up....


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Slow Build. (stealthmagic27)*

i likey!


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Slow Build. (xxp0werrangersxx)*

sweet man!


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Slow Build. (Florida Flow)*

Thanks guys!
One of the compressors came in today, Thanks again rafiki !
Also a question for everyone, at the end of the hose...is that a check valve?


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Slow Build. (stealthmagic27)*

Yes it is a check valve. cant wait man your getting there


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Slow Build. (Florida Flow)*

careful when u tighten the check valve it has a swivel nut attached to it to turn it, down turn form the valve it self. its labeled


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Slow Build. (Santi)*

Gauge and senders came in today...
Started some glassing on the gauge. It will be going where my cigarette lighter plug is , ill post some pics tom.
One thing im a lil confused about is, dont these senders have two prongs on them usually? Signal/power...then also a ground. Notice all the senders i have, they all have one prong. Do I ground out the shell of the sender?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

thats weird. Call FBI. all of mine had 2 prongs. 1 to the gauge, and one ground.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_thats weird. Call FBI. all of mine had 2 prongs. 1 to the gauge, and one ground. 

Yea i figured it was a lil weird, Even on the directions they sent me show the senderswith two prongs on it...Thanks for the help santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyone else ever see these with one prong?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Slow Build. (stealthmagic27)*

This should help
http://www.dakotadigital.com/pdf/ODY-19-3A.pdf


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Slow Build. (diive4sho)*

I think the ring terminal idea is a safe bet....even if the threads don't ground it then the ring terminal will.


_Modified by diive4sho at 9:33 PM 1-23-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Slow Build. (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_"Sender grounds through it’s mounting threads. Make sure the threads are clean. Do Not Use Tape or Sealant
on Sender Threads."
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by diive4sho at 2:47 AM 1-23-2008_

Getting a good ground on this style will be tough. If you dont use tape, you will have dificulties with leaks.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Slow Build. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Getting a good ground on this style will be tough. If you dont use tape, you will have dificulties with leaks.

x2. not using sealant will most likely leak. 
I'd say contact FBI and have them switch them for 2 prong units.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone!
Im definetly going to use tape on the sending units, I had an idea on how to ground them and im going to go for it. I emailed FBI and this is the reply I got
"ground the sending units on the threads with a eye connection thanks chris"




_Modified by stealthmagic27 at 4:46 PM 1-23-2008_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

I wasn't suggesting that you not use tape....I was simply quoting what dakota digital says.... hence the "" ....I think the self-grounding is a poor design....hard to believe that dakota actually uses them.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_I wasn't suggesting that you not use tape....I was simply quoting what dakota digital says.... hence the "" ....I think the self-grounding is a poor design....hard to believe that dakota actually uses them.









Oh i know i understood ya, it def is a pooer design. Im thinking of getting crimp rings and putting it around the thread of the pressure sender before i tie it into the vavle fittings that i have.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

You could also use Loc-Tite on those threads instead of tape. Loc-Tite gets displaced by the threads when you tighten them and takes up the space between them where they don't touch, so there should be enough metal-to-metal contact to sufficiently ground the sending units.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

So fittings came in today, the air management is all complete except for the switch box...
Also finished glassing and covering the holder for the gauge....I'll take some more pics of it in the car tom.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmagic27* »_Thanks for the replies everyone!
Im definetly going to use tape on the sending units, I had an idea on how to ground them and im going to go for it. I emailed FBI and this is the reply I got
"ground the sending units on the threads with a eye connection thanks chris"

i guess thats a solution, but its stupid that they do it that way...


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Nice job on the gauge housing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_Nice job on the gauge housing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Heres a pic of it in the car...
Yes those are Stewie pajamas








And my dash is half upholstered, Just ordered somemore material today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

Sweet....I love stewie......the install looks good too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_Sweet....I love stewie......the install looks good too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

Need some help/advice....
What fittings to use in the wheel well to attach the leader hoses to the bags? The fitting is usually secured in place with the air line attached, then the leader hose from that to the bag correct?


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

I think i just answered my own question, Plain aka Paul posted this...This gives me a pretty good idea....
Now if only suicidedoors.com wasn't sold out of the leader lines


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmagic27* »_Now if only suicidedoors.com wasn't sold out of the leader lines










Now be careful: don't buy leader lines meant for air compressors for your front bags or else they will fill up with air, but they won't empty because of the check valves.
Last I checked, I'm pretty sure SuicideDoors didn't sell leader lines for bags.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Yes your right







thats my fault for not reading the description...Any website you know of that sells them?


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmagic27* »_I think i just answered my own question, Plain aka Paul posted this...This gives me a pretty good idea....
Now if only suicidedoors.com wasn't sold out of the leader lines


















Nice frame notch... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (sc_rufctr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sc_rufctr* »_

Nice frame notch... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


THanks! Yeah Its pretty beefy. Its 1.75" square notch, so I can drive highway speeds all the way down, subframe bolt is 3/4" on 19s, (I could grind them down to nothing on 18s) and never worry about the axles rubbing on anything, I can even change lanes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Universal air suspension should be able to hook you up with bag lead lines, thats where I bought mine at. GO on there website universalairsuspension.com and call them, they have stuff like special fittings (sharder valve push to connects







, needle valves, lead lines for bags). Talk to Zack, tell him Paul sent ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by Plain at 9:35 AM 1-31-2008_


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

Awesome thanks man I'll do that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

Did a quick mock up today to see if im missing anything...Everything looks good so far
im waiting on the lines, they should be here on Monday. So hopefully then i can start laying atleast the fronts down...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

Lookin' good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Are you runnning two compressors? I'm assuming you are since you have two water traps.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Lookin' good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Are you runnning two compressors? I'm assuming you are since you have two water traps. 

Thanx man, Yea i will be running two. I only have one compressor at the moment though.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

nice gauge.. where did you buy it?? how much?? is that for all setups compatible?? i never have seen one of these in aktion.. any pics??


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-supreme* »_nice gauge.. where did you buy it?? how much?? is that for all setups compatible?? i never have seen one of these in aktion.. any pics??

I bought it from fbirides.com, Yes it will give you up too 4 separate pressure readings plus the pressure in the tank. I dont have any pics besides the ones you see so far. The housing i made myself. I dont have any mics of it working becuase i havnt even installed it yet. If you check out the website it will give you a good ideo of what it looks like... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

cant wait


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

So a little update...
I couldn't tie all the pressure senders onto the manifold like I originally posted in the pictures. 
I had to move two of the senders off the manifold and ran out of some fittings...So I stopped by the local parker store and bought these...My question is there is no little tube in the middle like most of the ptc fittings I have, I'm worried about these leaking. Are these the fittings were you need a nice square cut on the air lines? And if theres tension on them pulling a little to the right or the left will they leak? I appreciate any help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

i have them and have had 0 problems.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_i have them and have had 0 problems. 

Awesome thats good to know...I was playing around with one a little more just now and put it to a little test







It worked just fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tomorrow I'm hooking up the compressor and wiring to test some of the air management side of the install for leaks. So stay tuned everyone. If everything goes well Ill only have lines to run, and bags to install 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

ok guys, so im testing everything as we speak...
The compressor kicked on fine with the relays and pressure switch, the thing that got me is the compressor stoped when the tank reach 80psi? I have a 110/145 pressure switch? I tested output on the switch and there is no power so it seems like its seeing 145 psi, but the gauge is reading 80? Any ideas?


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

So i did a little more testing, i used the compressor without the pressure switch and it pumped well over 80 psi. So the compressor isnt bad. I also changed the pressure sender and that read the same. So ive come into conclusion i have a bad pressure swtich...
Also the final pieces came in the morning








Why are these 1/4'' fittings all around? Ive heard of the backs have 1/4 and the fronts having 3/8. But these are 1/4.
I'm going to be running 3/8 lines...Any ideas?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

Just go buy some 1/4" NPT fittings for 3/8" airlines. They're like $6 each. Problem solved.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Could you do me a huge favor and measure the diameter of the bottom of the front struts while you've got them out? Thanks in advance


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Just go buy some 1/4" NPT fittings for 3/8" airlines. They're like $6 each. Problem solved.









I think thats what im going to do, i was worried about changing the fittings and voiding the warranty, but i called eurojet they said its ok if i do








And ill measure the strut as soon as i get home lol


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

Sick set up GL with the build.


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (VR6'D)*

just install it already...


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (nastybags)*

Heres the finished setup, you can see the changes I made with the senders. I had to bring 2 of them off the manifold...Im calling aac tom to see if they will send me a new pressure switch.


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*


----------



## 8VDualRounds (Mar 8, 2004)

looks like you have a very clean air-ride setup and nice work on the notch. Question: did you mold/shave the bumpers yourself? they look great, nice job on the whole car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (8VDualRounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8VDualRounds* »_looks like you have a very clean air-ride setup and nice work on the notch. Question: did you mold/shave the bumpers yourself? they look great, nice job on the whole car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks man, I did the rear bumper my self, except for the paint. I attempted the front bumper and the paint bubbled. I had my body guy finish it, but the rear he just primed and painted for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks again!
So i only got one of the lines ran to the front this evening, I should have time on wed to do the other side...
Thanks for the pics AJ










_Modified by stealthmagic27 at 11:26 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

Looks good Gio. Idk why I haven't check the build out yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jxmoth (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeah, I didn't realize how close you are to having this finished. 
Sneaky.
This is going to be sweet.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (jxmoth)*

THanx guys!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I ran the second line to the front tonight
I got the new pressure switch in the mail today also, So I tested the air management again and I had the same problem







..... So come to find out it wasnt the pressure switch after all.
The only thing I havnt done yet was switch the pressure sender on the tank for one of the other ones, This will actually tell me if its that thats actually bad. Which is really the only thing left....i think.








Im calling fbirides tom to see if they'll send me new ones regardless. 
Oh yea, i also got the 1/4 mnpt-->3/8 tube for the bags http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by stealthmagic27 at 11:03 PM 2-15-2008_


----------



## Cannon Fodder (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

Can't wait to see it when you are finished!
Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Cannon Fodder)*

Man, you weren't kidding when you titled this thread...


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

slooooooooooooowwwwwwwww build!


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

Damn right its slow, told ya so! lol...
Lack of time, some money, and no garage...
But im very close http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

So last night i yet again tested the management, swapped the pressure sender on the tank for another one and it still read wrong... I talked to FBI they informed me it may be the actual gauge it self. Now im in the process of getting this swapped. 
If I have this by this coming week, The bags will be installed on saturday the 23...
Also a question for everyone, around how much movement do the lines go through on the car when driving and raising etc...?


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

hardly any movement on the lines, just make sure u give them the slack they need to reach their destinations comfy. if u have leaks at your fittings i would first blame it on the white teflon tape..i had it and had to switch to the yellow..never leaked again. i do know people that said that the white worked for them...just a thought if that happens


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

Cool, thanks for the reply man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The lines i ran to the front i left plenty of slack so thats good to know...
I also threw on a analog gauge onto the tank today and it filled right up to around 145 psi, the digital gauge on the other hand still read 78psi... I'm sending it back on Monday, so they can swap it out for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

A lil update...
I sent the gauge and senders back to AIM ind... They called me today only to tell me that it was a bad batch of pressure senders, they were only reading to around 80 psi






















So on a lighter note they refunded me the money for the overnight shipping to them , and also the money for the gauge....WHy? because they arnt recieving any more senders any time soon.... 
Soooo I called fbirides, talked to a guy Mike there, best people to deal with in the world I might add http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They are overnighting me the gauge and senders, the package will be here on friday, so Saturday is still on for the install. Knock on wood. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmagic27* »_A lil update...
I sent the gauge and senders back to AIM ind... They called me today only to tell me that it was a bad batch of pressure senders, they were only reading to around 80 psi






















So on a lighter note they refunded me the money for the overnight shipping to them , and also the money for the gauge....WHy? because they arnt recieving any more senders any time soon.... 
Soooo I called fbirides, talked to a guy Mike there, best people to deal with in the world I might add http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They are overnighting me the gauge and senders, the package will be here on friday, so Saturday is still on for the install. Knock on wood. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I wonder if mine are the same, since I have yet to see it display more than 75psi.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
I wonder if mine are the same, since I have yet to see it display more than 75psi.









They may be depending on when you ordered them, But its AIM ind. that got the bad ones...and i believe they are all the single prong ones that are bad.
I also recieved my gauge and senders from FBI today, And they are 2 prong 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

just a little heads up on the rear bags youre going to need to take a metal grinder and round and round out the hole on the bottom of the bag to get it to sit correctly on perch, hit me up if you have any questions i think im the first one to run and install the hps bags
oh and how much did the fbi gauge end up running ive been meaning to drive up to sac and pick that up from them


_Modified by mk420ae at 10:24 PM 2-22-2008_


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmagic27* »_
They may be depending on when you ordered them, But its AIM ind. that got the bad ones...and i believe they are all the single prong ones that are bad.
I also recieved my gauge and senders from FBI today, And they are 2 prong 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Damn looks like I gotta send mine back/get in contact with them mine are single prong


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (mk420ae)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk420ae* »_
oh and how much did the fbi gauge end up running ive been meaning to drive up to sac and pick that up from them


Thanks for the heads up man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They have them listed for $159, But I talked to Mike @ fbi and he matched it for 115 because he had one selling on ebay for that price.
Have you had any problems with the rears popping out of place at all?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

I noticed on the install that the rear bag wobbled a little on the rear perch so i took my oem spring and outlined how big the whole needed to be and bored it out so that the holes were the same diameter and ive never had any problems at all. I noticed that there are fews people having the same issue when my wifes gets home with the camera ill take picks of my rear bags since i have my car up int he air so you can see exactly what i did


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (mk420ae)*

Sounds good man I appreciate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do you mean you had to grind this part out further than it is?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

yeah ill post up some pics here in a minute


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (mk420ae)*


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (mk420ae)*

Thanks again for the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 















I'll keep that in mind tomorrow.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

So I began the install today...
Installed all air management and test in the car, works great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I installed the front passenger side suspension took literally 15 minutes, Put the wheel on and and then







Wheel just rests against the bottom corner of bag mount....Drove around to a few places and they had 0 spacers
So I ended the day like that...
Tom I will be back, I am going to clean up the wiring And install the rears.
Im talking back and forth with someone right now to get some spacers for tom, Hopefully he'll come through http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

Backs are finished, yes I installed the backs with out the fronts...Read the post above....

I had no problems with the backs popping out, I did not modify them in any way...I removed this lil ring though and that helped it sit better. I may have a small leak with the rear passenger side bag, I am going back to the garage tom to figure out where its coming from
Backs are exactly 23 inches from fender to ground, I am also ordering some spacers tonight so I can get the fronts done...Do you think I can get away with 5 mm spacers? The top corner of the tire just rests against the bottom of the bag mount So I only need a small amount of space.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice Looks like its coming along great!


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

why looks the rear achsles of a MK4 so non central fitting at their houses?? but awesome lower position... love it..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

because the mk4's dont have independent suspension in the rear, they have a solid beam, so when you lower it the beam moves forward. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
OP: Build is looking good


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Thanks guys! exactly right unfortunately, Im not a big fan of that off centering. But it is what it is..I cant complain with the drop. 
So I ordered my spacers for the fronts, They will be here tom...








I also got back into the garage tonight to fix the leaks, I filled the tank and the bags and drove around for about 15 minutes. It seemed to hold the air, it didnt even drop a single psi. It was just my tank and my passenger side bag that was having some leaks.
So I left the car up tonight, well see what it looks like in the morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I might be able to finish things up with the fronts on wed night.


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

hey do you have a link for the valve setup that you bought
thanks


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (nofear0788)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nofear0788* »_hey do you have a link for the valve setup that you bought
thanks

Here ya go man...
http://airbagit.com/product_in...=1669


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

Here ya go guys got the fronts done last night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Have some minor leaks once again in the fronts to take care of, Back are still holding up great. Knock on wood.
















Up...Looks like my stock suspension did
























and Down...








Fronts are yearning to go lower, They are resting on the liners. And the rear shocks are bottomed out.


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

mint


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*

take the bump stops out of the shocks it'll let it settle more. 
looks clean.


----------



## drivrswntd (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: (Santi)*

Saw in person today, Looks awesome!!!


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (drivrswntd)*

Thanks everyone! 
Id like to thank everyone for all your help with my questions also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I appreciate it!
I'm going to def want to work on getting it lower, First things first is to fixthe leaks and play it out to make sure everything stays nice and tight.
Im going to be running my brocks again in the spring, I'm already going to have to be doing some modding to get those to fit ok. Heres one of my favorite pics from H20...


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

you didnt notch the frame on this project correct?


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (nofear0788)*

Thats correct no frame modification what so ever...yet.


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

very nice turn out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
expect to hear from me from time to time as im also in the process of putting together a mk4 gti setup


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (nofear0788)*

Very nice! Let me know if you have any questions, Everyone on here is always willing to help too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*dymer* pointed me this way, we share the same rear bags. Looks nice and it cleared my mind for some preliminary work, I'm glade to know it works well. Any pics of how the rear bags "fold" over? I'm worried about their life expectancy...








~Susannah


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

Hey , I've actually been meaning to take some pics of the bags when the car is at its lowest. Keep an eye out, ill hopefully get around to it tom.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmagic27* »_Hey , I've actually been meaning to take some pics of the bags when the car is at its lowest. Keep an eye out, ill hopefully get around to it tom.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i know you had a problem with your sending units and whole one pole faulty sending unit....
do you remember who took care of you and how fast were they to get you the new ones? they gave me some bs that they wont have the 2 pole ones in for 45 days. I just think they dont wanna warranty them.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

I believe his name was chris, he seems like the coolest dude there. He told me he wasnt sure when they would be getting new ones. he never mentioned if they were going to be 2 prong or singles again. But i can tell you that he was quick at refunding me my money cause I had already over-nighted them the gauge and senders. They shouldnt be giving you problems, according to him he says he "got 10 gauges back with the same problems, but it ended up being a bad batch of senders."


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmagic27* »_I believe his name was chris, he seems like the coolest dude there. He told me he wasnt sure when they would be getting new ones. he never mentioned if they were going to be 2 prong or singles again. But i can tell you that he was quick at refunding me my money cause I had already over-nighted them the gauge and senders. They shouldnt be giving you problems, according to him he says he "got 10 gauges back with the same problems, but it ended up being a bad batch of senders."

i mean he did offer to return them for me, but i have nothing to plug my system as of now, and im not about to go but 4 plugs for the time being....
what did you do for the guages then?


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

I purchased the same exact gauge, only from FBI rides...They also sent me the 2 prong senders.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmagic27* »_I purchased the same exact gauge, only from FBI rides...They also sent me the 2 prong senders.

thats what ill probably do
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Havn't taken any pics with the wheels on, so as it stands today...


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

lowered stance is perfect.
can i ask the size of rear rims and spacers used?


----------



## Cannon Fodder (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dayum, that looks really good!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Cannon Fodder)*

Digging the rear shot....looks FAT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good looks


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*

space them fronts out some and your on point! def looks proper!


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Thanks everyone!
Im going to be running spacers in the front I gotta get longer conical style bolts for these wheels.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

sweet can wait to see them spaced out! going to look proper!


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_sweet can wait to see them spaced out! going to look proper!

x actly


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

Sup everyone! A lil update ive been workin alot and really havnt had any time to spoil the car anymore.
So on the menu for thursday...
Bolts will be in so I can run the front spacers, New pretty front and rear rotors. And nice lil fender markers since my covers popped off in the cold this winter


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

that looks sick


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

badass man


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks guys, I spaced out the fronts yesterday ill take some good pics at the show this weekend!


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

Guess i missed this thread too.....just read the whole thing. Look awesome! I love the way it looks with the wheels, can't wait to see the fronts spaced out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

saw your car today at Primer and let me say it looked sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

Thanks man!
Heres a pic from Primer


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

looks good!


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Gio you never cease to amaze me lol


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (R32R1)*

So after my rear bags both blew at water fest last year, I ended up replacing the bags and the selling the system completely. It gets me angry to know that after all the work done to the car, no leaks, working awesomely and then the fun all ends with a manufacture defect from HPS! Thats when i told myself i had my fun with the bags and sold them.
Ive had thoughts of doing a big turbo setup, but the more I see our cars and look back at the pics of my car I kinda wanna bag it all over again. Wish I could do both but i don't wanna throw that much money all at once into the car. 
Please assist me in this decision! Opinions welcome.
Bringing the pics back...



























_Modified by stealthmagic27 at 10:54 PM 3-12-2009_


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmagic27* »_









def bag it again. seeing this at primer motivated me to go with bags...i took that pic btw


----------



## DUBhead510 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

ill sell you your system back


----------



## DanylBritts (Aug 29, 2006)

great build, def. going to help me one day.


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (DanylBritts)*

great build man, deff do air again


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (Bork)*

Thanks guys, Brought back from the dead








Ive had my fun with bags, There's a BT in the works for a winter build. Who knows maybe next year Ill have both BT and air








I dont think i ever posted pics of how the rear turned out before i took everything out










_Modified by stealthmagic27 at 3:29 PM 7-7-2009_


----------

